# Coastal and the Coasties



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

At 8:04 the "No Limit Hooker" arrived at the city docks in Port A alongside coast guard cutter 41417. Engines were up, life jackets on. No apparent injuries to coastal or his charter. Hope they were all right.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Dang, thanks for the update. Scary how quick something can go wrong. Hope you're alright guys.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

dang that sucks hope the are OK


----------



## Didjman (Aug 30, 2005)

Tim, are you ok????

Shawn


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

talk to me Goose !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I just got off the phone with him and everything is okay. He went on an overnighter to Falcon and he ran into a monster weedline and trolled it for hours and ended up running out of gas (took 180 gallons) just inside the jetties. He said it was one of his best trips ever so I guess it was worth it. They caught a little of everything-limit snaps, bull dolphin, hammerhead and more. I am sure he be on tomorrow with a report.

Mike


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like those guys got their money and more!!! How would I get in touch with Cpt. Tim? Does he charter out of any docks around Port A? Other than running out of gas I have not heard many negative reports. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

I didn't think the CG would tow you in if you ran out of gas. I figured the coasties would tell you to call a fee-for-service like Towboat U.S.


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

Feelin' Green said:


> I didn't think the CG would tow you in if you ran out of gas. I figured the coasties would tell you to call a fee-for-service like Towboat U.S.


With some of Coastal's "Deck Hands", I expect the coasties might be eager to give a hand.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

King Bling said:


> With some of Coastal's "Deck Hands", I expect the coasties might be eager to give a hand.


 now you are talking


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

They will tow you in if you run out of gas fairly close to the jetties . . . but they will also send you a bill for it later!! It's happened to my buddies stupid uncle more than once.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I didn't know he has the licenses to run charters?


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he's just looking for people to split costs. I know he was wanting to get his license but not sure if he ever did. I'll let Tim answer.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

he doesnt run charters. he is a firefighter up in roundrock and fishes for pleasure while taking others out with him to split the cost of fuel. if you break down in the jetties they will to you because you are in immediate danger and you are also in the shipping channel.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

That would be a fun charter.. Get to see the Coast Guard in action pretty regularly with him as your captain!

In all seriousness though, glad he made it back safe.. and I'm glad the Coast Guard is out there for us.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

tch, tch, tch....... ........ sech is living life on the edge i guess



(prolly ran outta beer too







!)


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I hope he doesn't charter*

I can't believe any charter captain would ever allow himself to run out of fuel, at the jetties or any where else.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I don't think he's a charter captain..


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I was going to say something about responsibility, blah, blah, blah, but then, I do live in a glass house, so no stone throwing. I was young and wild once (well, maybe not wild enough to jump in the water with a mako, but I ran out of gas, once). Glad he made it back in.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone can run out of gas Iam sure he knows what he is doing and if not I would run with the fella just for the scenery wazzup.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

I think most of us that acutally spend serious time on the water have run out of gas and/or been towed at least once.

The last time it happened to me, I knew EXACTLY what was going on. Can't do much except laugh, and pop open a cold one. Especially after a long day on the water with a box full of fish.

Glad to hear you got into the fish Tim. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Pushing the envelope in youth? Who has ever heard of such a thing? I am amazed He seems like such a nice young man.
AGF


----------



## Pleiades (May 24, 2006)

Been there myself.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Everyone can critisize until it happens to them, then it is a differant story. Just glad he made it back safe.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I ran out of gas once.. but was lucky enough to coast to the fuel dock... It happens.. 
you miscalculate... Glad Tim and crew made it back safe. Lets see some fish pics...


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

If your not going to take any chances in life you may as well stay on the porch. Running out of gas at the jetties is excuseable once maybe twice, if he ran out of beer too then its time for the penalty box.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hey, Tim hasn't posted any pictures of the crew......maybe he ran out of gas intentionally!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

JWL said:


> I can't believe any charter captain would ever allow himself to run out of fuel, at the jetties or any where else.


YEP, we all know that charter capt's are not allowed to be human, but then i was even able to to read the post eariler in the thread that stated he wasnt a charter capt.

seriously. glad to hear that it was a minor issue Coastal,gas that sucker up and go get back on em....Mike


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree 100% with what Valkyrie said!:brew: 

Glad you made it back safe Tim. Save some for me when I get to come back down.

Dexter


----------



## davesbbq (May 11, 2005)

Had a great time fishing with Tim...we ran out of gas just in sight of jetties...Coast Guard was training at the end of jetties.... We just helped them train a little bit more....ill let Tim give full report


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

On my last trip I just wish i'd ran outta gas!  Would have been a lot cheaper!


----------



## DeepSeaBudaTexas (Jun 28, 2006)

TIM!!! Thats where you need maison to jump in and swim you to shore! Hope the beer was cold and the small grill hot.
Ill be down there the entire week (sat/sun) 
Hit me up, well grab a few beers, I might even buy one (doubtful).
Dustin


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I knew exactly how much fuel i had with me and what I was burning. We literally caught so much fish, my boat was way over weight. It was my first time to falcon in my boat and I wasnt sure what to expect. I always push the limits but thats why I have had the best life possible. I have tow boat us and I knew for a fact i would be arriving within 5 miles of the jetties no matter what. I figured if i did run out, i would call mike and have him pull me in. I made it to the tip of the jetties after draining all my extra fuel tanks in a couple of water bottles, I actually had a few more gallons in my fuel tank, dont ask me how i know how to do this but if I take my water seperator off and manually pump the last few gallons out of the main tank. I pulled up to the coasties that were training on towing in vessels. I asked them to throw me a couple gallons off their fuel powered boat they were training on. They asked if I didnt mind, they would like to train and just pull me in. I said OK. They asked us to put on our life jackets just cause I guess thats their policy. So no worries, no emergency all just hard core fishing.

Tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

oh yea, i dont charter i would like to one day but im not there yet, i need to repower by the permits and get some more experience. I have an epirb now to so thats one more thing to check off. I have never called one of my trips a charter and I dont advertise. I just look for cool people to take out and split the costs. I still am way behind on money for every trip i run. When I do start chartering tho, watch out ill be loading up on the fish.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

coastal said:


> We literally caught so much fish, my boat was way over weight.
> 
> Tim


This I have to see. Post up the pics.....

Brandon


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> This I have to see. Post up the pics.....
> 
> Brandon


 Hate to agree but i think we do need pics.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

youve got to remember im about 100 horsepower under powered. Im running a 28 foot on a single 250 merc, talk about dealing with nerves and anxiety. I just keep up the maintenance and have back ups on everything and tow boat us and an epirb. I just have to put faith in mercury and hope the working parts keep working after probly 75 to 100 trips with her in the last 4 years, shes had a lower unit problem and i lost an alternater once. those are the only 2 times ive been towed, actually i got a battery from larry on the puncher, he was my buddy boat, and i made it in on that. i have been towed 2wice.

shes a mean @@@@@ and the reason we get along so good is we drink about the same amount. shes been good to me overall. What other small problems ive had with her, shes been able, with my help, to make it in.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

this is just over half the fish


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice job Tim. I've had the pleasure of using the Port A CG crew also. Keep up the great trips.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice Mahi, Coastal. I hope the boat keeps treating you well.

Brandon


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tim, Glad all is OK. 
I used to fish with my dad alot. He was a BAD navigator. Had a habit of putting his radio next to the compass. We fumed in alot and late in the evening with hardly any gas.
I had a bad brakedown once. Had to tie an oar to the motor to steer in. 
I never ran out of gas but I knoiw a lot of better guys then me that have.
The Bracket will help a lot. My boat is front heavy and I will put one on mine next year for the same but diferent reason.
BigMike


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*You are a young and foolish man*



coastal said:


> youve got to remember im about 100 horsepower under powered. Im running a 28 foot on a single 250 merc, talk about dealing with nerves and anxiety. I just keep up the maintenance and have back ups on everything and tow boat us and an epirb. I just have to put faith in mercury and hope the working parts keep working after probly 75 to 100 trips with her in the last 4 years, shes had a lower unit problem and i lost an alternater once. those are the only 2 times ive been towed, actually i got a battery from larry on the puncher, he was my buddy boat, and i made it in on that. i have been towed 2wice.
> 
> shes a mean @@@@@ and the reason we get along so good is we drink about the same amount. shes been good to me overall. What other small problems ive had with her, shes been able, with my help, to make it in.


Goodluck to you. I too was once young and stupid. I hope you learn without anyone losing their life.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thank you for the compliment


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

overloaded with fish?? do you operate on oars? Well actually you should probably retain some cap. could come in handy when you slay em'.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I am sorry but if you bring 100 gallons of gas and burn it you are 800lbs lighter. You are telling us you caught enough fish to counter that weight and then load the boat to the point where it changed your fuel burn rate significantly??? Just admit you made a mistake.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Tim, I guess it says something about your status locally and on this board that you are monitored so closely. I used to have a Wellcraft Coastal powered by Ficht (f*****). Nobody gave a rat's a** when I was towed in more than once (gas, powerhead, oil pump, it doesn't really matter). Well, the Ficht and WC are gone and nobody still gives a rat's a**. Maybe that is a good thing! I do have faith in my Verados so keep on trucking my brother!! Nice Mahi

AGF


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Aggie said:


> I am sorry but if you bring 100 gallons of gas and burn it you are 800lbs lighter. You are telling us you caught enough fish to counter that weight and then load the boat to the point where it changed your fuel burn rate significantly??? Just admit you made a mistake.


He gave you all the details of what happened. Why should he have to admit he made a mistake? Has anyone here never made one? He ran out of gas... big freaking deal.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Add Coastal to Your Ignore List ?????*



Aggie said:


> I am sorry but if you bring 100 gallons of gas and burn it you are 800lbs lighter. You are telling us you caught enough fish to counter that weight and then load the boat to the point where it changed your fuel burn rate significantly??? Just admit you made a mistake.


Its clear that you dont agree with anything about Tim.... This post and your previous ones has shown it.... Just hit that Ignore button ????


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

it's clear only a few individuals on this site deal in what most of us call reality (come on man, it's really hard to ignore PUBLIC stupidity). overloaded with fish creates a fuel problem cap? come on!


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I get bashed when a captain puts their crew in danger when it could be avoided??


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

no dude i'm on your side, no bashing


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Aggie said:


> I get bashed when a captain puts their crew in danger when it could be avoided??


I have not heard any of his crew say anything about being "in danger". He ran out of gas at the jetties... you guys act like he was Russell Crowe in The Perfect Storm. If you have never been on a boat that runs out of gas or has some other breakdown, you have not been on many boats. Just be glad they all made it back in and stop chastising him for an easy mistake. I don't push my fuel as far as he does but so what? It is his boat, his crew and his decision.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> ... you guys act like he was Russell Crowe in The Perfect Storm.


LOL. George Clooney. Sorry , I had to break the tension a little.

Great trip Tim. Glad it turned out well for ya'll. And, the Coast Guard got some on the job training curb service style.

Kelly


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

kdubya said:


> LOL. George Clooney. Sorry , I had to break the tension a little.
> 
> Great trip Tim. Glad it turned out well for ya'll. And, the Coast Guard got some on the job training curb service style.
> 
> Kelly


ROFLMAO!!! When I saw Russell Crow, I kept thinking... damm I don't remember him in that movie. Now I know why!! :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I meant Gladiator not Perfect Storm :doowapsta (futile attempt to save face)


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

just like it has been said multiple times on the thread.......if you ain't ever run out o gas...then you ain't ever been fishin'!!!

Quit hattin on coastal and his boys! R U All jealous cause he is livin tha life and catchin the fisheeeeeeeeeeees???????????????????????????

One day I will hook up with him and make you all drool over our catch, so shut up haters....ha.............


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

31bertram said:


> At 8:04 the "No Limit Hooker" arrived at the city docks in Port A alongside coast guard cutter 41417. Engines were up, life jackets on. No apparent injuries to coastal or his charter. Hope they were all right.


Dude, did you even let him get his boat out of the water before you blasted his bidness all over the internet? good grief chief


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Tim if you need a tow back to Round Rock, hit me up!


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Tim you can take me out anytime. To fish like you do I ain't skeered of running out of gas. I might not be up to swimming with sharks though. Great trip and hope to meet you sometime. Roy


----------



## wiserwithage (Jul 13, 2007)

Coastal,

Keep your head up. Life is good! Everyone wants to state their views. However, some just look for the negative in life. The positive is that you and some buddies had a great trip. So you ran out of gas. I know the negative comments don't really matter to you and they shouldn't. I bet the guys making the neg's wish they were fishing instead of pecking on a computer. Get some rest, some fuel and some more fish.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

coastal said:


> I knew exactly how much fuel i had with me and what I was burning..... I actually had a few more gallons in my fuel tank, dont ask me how i know how to do this but if I take my water seperator off and manually pump the last few gallons out of the main tank. I pulled up to the coasties that were training on towing in vessels. I asked them to throw me a couple gallons off their fuel powered boat they were training on. They asked if I didnt mind, they would like to train and just pull me in. I said OK. They asked us to put on our life jackets just cause I guess thats their policy. So no worries, no emergency all just hard core fishing.
> 
> Tim


I read Tim's post as he DID NOT run out of fuel?



JWL said:


> Goodluck to you. I too was once young and stupid.[/JWL]
> 
> And it seems that you made it? IMO, there are better ways to share your advice on how to survive youth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i already admited it was a mistake. Anyone with sense knows that running out of fuel is a mistake. I wasnt 100 percent serious about the load of fish we were still lighter coming in than going out. I pusheds the limits because the crew was cool with it and i was too. im sure these guys givin me a hard time either arent boat owners at all and just want to monday night quarteback or they are boat owners with a lot bigger income thann a fireman income. Mind yalls own business anyway. My crew have never been in danger and its always a good fun trip. Also i live my life different than yours and i know that for sure. If running out of fuel at the jetties is a big deal to you then you have no life! thats just another tiny bump in the road for my crazy life.

thank you for listening to my opinion,

tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

what sucks about this thread is that i had a really good trip that i worked my *** off for and my crew also, theres not as much views and responses on that thread as this one. go watch a soap opera, quit reading this thread and go fish 

its like jr high school for grown ups on here sometimes.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Hit the nail on the head!! Tim don't let the haters bother you--You have many more more supporters that understand things happen especially when you as much and as hard as you do. Congrats on a great trip and hopefully I will get a chance to squeeze in a trip before deer season.


coastal said:


> what sucks about this thread is that i had a really good trip that i worked my *** off for and my crew also, theres not as much views and responses on that thread as this one. go watch a soap opera, quit reading this thread and go fish
> 
> its like jr high school for grown ups on here sometimes.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Tim, keep working hard at life! we only get one shoot. great report on the fish caught! i can't believe alfonso caught fish!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

that guy is a fish catching machine.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Tim, Just ignore all of the Envious people that are hateing and would like to live the life you have. Keep pushing the envelope and bringing great reports and pics.


----------



## mahi.mahi.kid (Aug 30, 2007)

you crazzy but i have to admit sounds fun


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Tim, next year I am going to make a long overnight run
and hope to ALMOST run out of gas, torn, beaten, sunburned,
tired and with a boat load of fish and a story to tell 

great job, fireman!


----------



## jaymzinsa (Jul 20, 2004)

*Will always head out with the "Hooker"*

I met and went out with Tim a couple of times this summer and can't/won't say a negative word about the guy; great kid who knows what he wants out of life. He likes to push the envelope but then so do I as well a lot of other people on this board; hell Snagged and Valkryie are 350yrs old between them and they are still pushing. I once jumped into a iced over drainage pond during a college ski trip just to see how long I could take it; if you don't push or test your limits then you will always doubt yourself, it is just one of those rites of youth.

Tim is not reckless; he wanted to head out farther on our first trip but didn't want to run into a fuel issue so decided against it. On our next trip we hit rougher seas than expected and he decided the beating just wouldn't be worth it so we headed back. I was dissapointed but he knows his boat, what he/it can and can't do and I respect him for that knowledge. Being a Texas boy landlocked in Kansas, this board is the closest I can get to bluewater most of the time. Keep up the adventures so us landlubbers can live vicariously through them until we are able to play a part in them ourselves. On that note:

Hey Tim, how long will you be in Port A? I will be back in Texas for a couple of days; need any crew for Thurs/Fri/Sat?

James


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

When me,jode and joey Shupe with with Capt.Kyle Tomek as soon as we hit the dock we ran out of gas because we ran to every bouy in west bay it felt like with no luck!!! it wasnt his fault the tripletail just didnt like us!!lol..loll..


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Coastal at the gas station!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@ 9:37 and 15 seconds coastal was at the gas station with the gas cap off on his dodge and was in the process of swiping his credit card. Coolers where draining off the tailgate and 4 women with little on piled out of the truck and headed to the rest room. The tire pressure on the drivers side rear tire looked to be around .5 lbs low and 4 love bugs were blurring the view from the passengers side window. Hopefully everyone is ok but by the looks of it they might have had one Kick @ss trip.

Sorry been in too many "should have thought about it before" situations to watch a guy get crucified over running out of gas.


----------



## saltwater_hunter (Mar 27, 2007)

I hear Tim has an EPIRB, life jackets, multiple radios, carries extra fuel, has tow boat us, has alot of friends he can call upon and briefs his crew with a safety message on every trip. Sounds like a good cap to me.


----------



## txcountry (Feb 14, 2007)

Blow off the negitive b.s bud lets just get out there monday and do it all over again.
Good time+
Load of fish+
Cold beer-
Gas at jettys= Fun trip


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

coastal said:


> what sucks about this thread is that i had a really good trip that i worked my *** off for and my crew also, theres not as much views and responses on that thread as this one. go watch a soap opera, quit reading this thread and go fish
> 
> its like jr high school for grown ups on here sometimes.


Tim,
I think your as crazy as a bedbug, but I was once also!  
Have fun and enjoy life.
Tell them to suck a fart.
Jerry


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Sweet....*



Snagged said:


> Tim,
> I think your as crazy as a bedbug, but I was once also!
> Have fun and enjoy life.
> Tell them to suck a fart.
> Jerry


Hit the NAIL ON THE HEAD!!!!


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Who was being mean to Tim? He's like the 2 cool celebrity...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Looks Like This Thread Has Gone To The Drama Queen. I Was Just Trying To Find Out About Coastal And What Happened. I Really Think He Has Nice Posts. And Real Cool Pics.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

I would fish with Tim anytime. No question about it.
Nothing really fun is totally with out some risk.
BTW, no fish and he would have docked the boat.
Tim make a place and I will build you a extra tank.
BigMike


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

tim i have to agree with the bashers that you put everyone in danger. must have been hell out there.

-50 feet from land
-all those poor orphans you took out in wheel chairs that could not swim
-donning those life jackets
-50 foot waves crashing all around
-7 oil tankers bearing down on you
-lightning striking your outriggers
-bilge pumps giving out
-the family of that poor mako circling your boat

i have seen more dangerous **** on lake travis

most people are mad becuase that have boats sitting in the rack, costing them $2k a month, and they aren't getting to fish. what you are doing is taking their excuse (weather, rain runoff, no time, no money, etc) and making them look stupid.

keep at it. all detractors do is built you up.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

*Greenie to these fellas - & Tim*

Between the two of you guys, I just woke my wife up laughing my *** off.

I lost a bilge this weekend and DANG NEAR sunk the boat, but had the sense to crank the motor before the batteries were covered, and if it weren't for a fatman making ceviche in the back of a 20' mako with way too much weight on it, we would have been iight. I sent everyone to the front of the boat and put the hammer down, reached back and realized my bilge wasn't working and my scuppers were plugged with **** from a discourteous crewman.

Ran out of gas .50 miles from the launch.

Lessons learned.. don't take so much weight... carry an extra 2 bilges, carry bug spray when you plan on running out of gas on the matagorda river. Oh, and my butt is too out of shape to run half a mile.

Did I make a mistake... point of view, but considering I am sitting here typing, having eaten a ****-load of shrimp and knocked a few crown & cokes down and am planning my next trip I would say I had one too many crewman for the 50th trip in my boat... goes by the name of Murphy and otherwise had a **** blast. If you haven't had a disabilitating problem and either limped in or had to think you way out of a problem that would have had you dead in the wayter, Keep your too anal retentive to pinch a peanut out of your butt opinions to yourself, I took 2 cups too little fuel for having my bilge full of water and not realizing it, otherwise we would have had 5+ gallons to spare.

Likewise, Tim did the same thing. I only push the envelope when the day before I got and the day after I go are 2' or less and I know others will be in the general vacinity.

Speaking of jerks... there is a certain captain of a large twin engine Grady White, on which who's name I will not mention, didn't stop to render aid to a boat load of guys waving their hands... and if your on this site, I hope the fleas of a thousand dead camels infest your armpits.

Tim... One day, I promise man... were gonna hook up. If I have to hual my boat down and let someone use it for nothing other than staging extra gas for your hoss... I'll do it. Just got too many promises & offers a little closer to home brutha. In the meantime my greenie :brew2: will have to work, hope the 2cool members that love you for your kindred spirit make you the new greenie leader, maybe then the publik honyauks would has some Spect for your skills.

Imma go to bed before I get sent to banned camp for PUI (Posting under the influence).

One other mistake I made... not enough water in the windshield washer for the fleet of Lovebugs between Matagorda & Bay City... but then again... I got a nice hard shower give me a 60mph pressure wash... only had to dry a few things out rather than scrub that sucker down. On the running out of windshield wiper fluid... I made a mistake, I know I am supposed to follow the law of thirds... 1/3 there, 1/3 back, 1/3 reserve, but you don't understand the load them bugs was putting on my windshield... My fuel economy was off in my truck due to the inch thick layer of love bugs, and I was weighed down with too much fish in the boat... But I was safe and had a cell phone, I had to stop a local service station and don my life jacket to wade amongst the bugs to scrub the windshield.

I know I know... I promise never to run out of washer fluid again. I will take more than I need, or just not drive that far.


hunt2grill said:


> @ 9:37 and 15 seconds coastal was at the gas station with the gas cap off on his dodge and was in the process of swiping his credit card. Coolers where draining off the tailgate and 4 women with little on piled out of the truck and headed to the rest room. The tire pressure on the drivers side rear tire looked to be around .5 lbs low and 4 love bugs were blurring the view from the passengers side window. Hopefully everyone is ok but by the looks of it they might have had one Kick @ss trip.





agulhas said:


> tim i have to agree with the bashers that you put everyone in danger. must have been hell out there.
> 
> -50 feet from land
> -all those poor orphans you took out in wheel chairs that could not swim
> ...


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

funny stuff guys, i have never put any one in danger and never will. if something happens out there out of my realm of control then so be it. I will have the emergency stuff out there i need. I am super careful about the safety of my crew because heaven forbid something did happen out there i would be crucified on this board. I get most of my guys off this board and i have tried very hard to keep a good rep on here. Things happen to me a lot because i am super active and dont waste any time here. You sit on the couch or in front of the computer all day, you will probly have a safe and non confrontational life with no problems. If you drive from Austin once or 2 a week like most people would drive to the grocery store, things happen. when you fish in the middle of the ocean several times a year, you will run into problems. To me thats just as much a part of fishing than anything else. I will remind you also I am not a captain although I am just as educated and do the same as a captain that has a piece of paper. I will have my cap liscense soon, im just waiting on a repower and buying permits. I am just a private fisherman taking friends out. not to be a jippy joe but there are a lot of fireman on this board and i know theyll agree, we go through and see alot of crazy stuff, runnin out of fuel is the most minor thing i can think of happening to me. If thats the worst thing that happens to me this year, im doing awesome.
So now to really be a drama queen! Aggie, please dont read my posts anymore and please dont reply any more.
Thank you

Tim


----------



## mahi42 (Mar 24, 2005)

*AMEN, Tim Being in the brotherhood also I know how crazy our job can be and also that most firefighters take risks every day, but they are calculated risks . We are far more safety concious than most people.We trust each other with our lives every day !*
*Live life to the fullest , you never know when it will be over .*
*mahi42*
*HFD 30*


----------



## txcountry (Feb 14, 2007)

Amen Brother


----------

